# Settings for Canon 7D to take Sports Photography



## FOCUS_YU (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello everyone in this forum,

As probably many people around I had enough of cheap, unreliable, slow and undesirable cameras in my life so I decided to splash my hard earned CASH for 7D. 
Now i have camera and EFS 18-135 IS lens with mind set to get new 70-200 II F/2.8 very soon. My problem is not being educated enough to know how to use this camera but learning. Would anyone be kind enough to let me know how to set 7D to take sport/action photography (car racing and football). Every picture i take and setting i did it comes with blur.

Any help as for settings will help...

Thank you ALL.

Focus_YU


----------



## Hardrock (Dec 15, 2010)

This-will-help :thumbup:


----------



## flyingember (Dec 15, 2010)

football and car racing will require very different settings

one is daylight with super fast objects, the other is at night under varying quality lighting with as fast as a person can go

I remember taking photos for football in high school.  the lighting on the field mattered more than anything unless I used a flash and I had a 1.8 lens.

on car racing, how far are you from the cars?


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 15, 2010)

FOCUS_YU said:


> Every picture i take and setting i did it comes with blur.



Use a faster shutter.  To compensate for the loss of light, use a higher ISO or flash.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2010)

flyingember said:


> football and car racing will require very different settings
> 
> one is daylight with super fast objects, the other is at night under varying quality lighting with as fast as a person can go
> 
> ...



He is talking about proper football (soccer)

It is very hard to give you settings without knowing how much light there is and what effect you want
Fnd some motror football if you don't how much experience use Aperture priority and have your aperture at it's biggest opening (smallest number) to blur background and then adjust you iso from 100 upwards untill you get minimum 1/640 for motorsport head on shots use aperture priority minimum 1/800 and side on panning use shutter priority start at about 1/250 (to show movement in the wheels) when you get the hang of it you can lower your shutter speed 
I don't shot football but here are some rugby shots to look at the settings they will be similar Sheffield Eagles V Doncaster Lakers 4/3/07 - Gary Clarke's Photos

and some motorbikes Cadwell BSB Practise - Gary Clarke's Photos


----------



## FOCUS_YU (Mar 27, 2011)

Im back live and kicking,

Finally i manage to get EF 70-200 f/2.8 II IS USM and ready to take some good shots.. Most of them would be my 9 year old sun playing football (soccer) on outside mini football pitch with me standing on touch line.. would anyone give me good settings for 7D to memorize on C1 please..

Kind regards, 

Focus_YU 
(Canon 7D, EFS 18-135 IS, EF 70-200 f/2.8 II IS USM, EFS 10-22, Canon 580 ex flash)


----------



## Rohnald (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes EF 70-200 is the best; I have used it and got great results so I highly recommend it to. Moreover, lighting setting is the most important for best result; you must consider this point before taking the pictures.


----------

